# Auflösung umgestellt??????



## rainthanner (31. Dez. 2007)

Aber hallo, 

hat hier jemand was an der Auflösung verändert? 

Ich kann seit langer, langer Zeit unser Forum wieder betrachten, ohne dass sich Beiträge ineinander verstricken. 




Gruß Rainer


----------



## rainthanner (31. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Auflösung umgestellt??????*

leider zu früh gefreut. 

War im Forum - statt im Portal. 







Peinlicher Fehler meinerseits. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Joachim (31. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Auflösung umgestellt??????*

Rainer, klemmts nu noch oder nicht? Wenn ja, mach doch bitte nochmal nen Bildschirmfoto, wo man es sehen kann ... plus angaben zu deiner benutzten Bildschirmauflösung und Browser ...


----------



## rainthanner (31. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Auflösung umgestellt??????*

entweder hab ich langsam einen an der Waffel 

oder es geht jetzt tatsächlich. 




Im Moment keine Überschneidungen. 



Gruß Rainer


----------



## rainthanner (31. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Auflösung umgestellt??????*

eben nicht. 

mal gehts und meistens sieht es so aus:


----------



## Joachim (31. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Auflösung umgestellt??????*

Ah, alles klar - du nutz eine niedrigere Auflösung und durch die seit geraumer Zeit größeren Vorschaubilder des Albums verschiebt sich die Sache etwas ... 

Einzige Lösung ist, das ich die Vorschaubilder neu erstellen lasse, was ich aber nur abends tun kann, da das ein wenig am Server zieht ... Dann sind die Bilder kleiner, es wird nix mehr verschoben und fertig ist.


----------



## Thorsten (1. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Auflösung umgestellt??????*

Moin Rainer,

das habe ich mit dem Schläptop auch. (15 Zoll)

Beim den "großen" Rechnern (17 u. 19 Zoll) nicht.

 wie es behoben werden kann, bisher habe ich das noch nicht geschafft.


----------



## Joachim (8. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Auflösung umgestellt??????*

@Thorsten
Was du nicht schaffen kannst, das schaffe ich ...    

@Rainer
Nu alles wieder im Lot? Hab ein paar tausend Bilder für dich geschrumpft.


----------



## rainthanner (9. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Auflösung umgestellt??????*



			
				Joachim schrieb:
			
		

> @Rainer
> Nu alles wieder im Lot? Hab ein paar tausend Bilder für dich geschrumpft.


 
jetzt hab ich wieder ein schlechtes Gewissen.  

Abends kann ich sagen, ob es sich gelohnt hat. 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Joachim (9. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Auflösung umgestellt??????*

...brauchste kein schlechtes Gewissen zu haben ... gern geschehen! Eher noch ein Sorry von mir, weils so lang gedauert hat.


----------



## rainthanner (9. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Auflösung umgestellt??????*

ich wills ja nich wieder verschreien, aber so wie es aussieht, scheint sich die Mühe gelohnt zu haben. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## inge50 (9. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Auflösung umgestellt??????*

Hallo Joachim,

  deine Mühe hat sich gelohnt  

Bei mir sieht das Portal jetzt auch wieder besser aus 

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## Joachim (10. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Auflösung umgestellt??????*

Moin,

ja wie ihr seht - man muss den ollen Techniker nur lang genug "ansprechen"  das ers macht ...  

Es ist halt so, das bei einer Bildschirmauflösung von 1280 mal X und darüber  keine Probleme auftraten (diese Auflösung nutze ich selbst) es jedoch bei 1024 mal X und darunter schlicht zu eng für 3 Bilder a 200 Pixel breite wurde.
Ich hab die Vorschaubilder nun auf max 150 Pixel breite umrechnen lassen und so das Problem gelöst.


----------



## Joachim (10. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Auflösung umgestellt??????*

Hier mal noch nen Überblick, über die bei unseren Usern benutzen Auflösungen:

 ​


----------



## rainthanner (10. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Auflösung umgestellt??????*

dann müßten eigentlich 47,52% Probleme gehabt haben.


----------



## Dodi (10. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Auflösung umgestellt??????*

Hi Joachim,
hi Rainer!

Ich habe die Einstellung 1024 x 768 und es gab noch nie  derartige Überschneidungen wie z. B. bei Dir, Rainer. Wenn die Bilder etwas größer waren, hat sich lediglich der rechte und linke Randbereich bei der Portalsübersicht verschoben, d. h. z. B. Userliste, die online sind, wurde schmaler.

Kann also nicht sagen, dass ich Probleme damit gehabt hätte...


----------



## rainthanner (10. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Auflösung umgestellt??????*

dann war es der doofe Mozilla.


----------



## Joachim (11. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Auflösung umgestellt??????*

Nö Rainer,

bei mir sah es im IE und FF gleich sch... aus - na egal, ist ja nun behoben


----------

